# PS3 co-op (action) rpg?



## GakToid

I received a PS3 for Christmas and I am looking for a cooperative (action) RPG. Something like Gauntlet or D&D Heroes. Any recommendations?

Thanks.

-Gak Toid


----------



## fba827

marvel ultimate alliance 2 (or marvel ultimate alliance 1 if you want the older one -- note the two were done by slightly different development teams and actually have some distinct play differences... i like MUA2's story and choices (MUA2 is also more "streamlined" so that there is less delay if one person needs to level up and the others don't have to sit around and wait. but something about MUA1 comes off as 'cleaner' to me when playing (like the dialogue system, slightly more customization within power choices and upgrade choices, but that more customization leads to a little more wait for others while the one person picks/upgrades)... if you want to go back even further (and like XMen) there is XMen legends 1 and XMen legends 2.

each of those has some 'good/bad points' so i can't say you'll love everything about all of them. but they are all up to 4 player coop action rpgs like gauntlet and d&d heroes with the "skin/flavor" of the marvel comic universe.

if i think of any others, i'll come back and add more...


----------



## Rackhir

Demon Souls is a cooperative RPG, though it's extremely hard by all accounts. Very unique approach to things though, people tend to love it or hate it.


----------



## GakToid

Rackhir said:


> Demon Souls is a cooperative RPG, though it's extremely hard by all accounts. Very unique approach to things though, people tend to love it or hate it.



From what I've read the cooperative portion of Demon Souls appears to be over the network, not in the same room.

It looks like Marvel is the only option. I prefer fantasy to supers, but I'll give it a shot.

-Gak Toid


----------



## frankthedm

Sadly many games have been skimping on the local co op and focusing on online play . I'd make a rant about the game developers catering to friendless shut ins, but that would be too easy. What really is infuriating is that some devs seem to choose NOT to include splitscreen so that their _oh so precious_ graphic quality isn't reduced. To say nothing of those drama queen devs who think they are now movie directors and can't see a second character being present as part of their _artiste_tic vision

List of cooperative video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maybe _Dynasty Warriors 6_ might be worth a shot?

Eternal Sonata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia sounds like it has some co op.

Resident Evil 5 was fun, though nowhere the genre you were looking for.

try this page http://www.co-optimus.com/


----------



## masshysteria

A littler different that what you are asking, but Borderlands is a first-person-shooter action rpg. I has split screen play that works pretty well. The only problem is when you open your inventory you have to use the right stick to move it around o-screen because everything isn't visible.

Another idea is LittleBigPlanet. It isn't a rpg, but it is a fun coop games.

A great place to get more info about coop games is cooptimus.com.


----------



## Sabathius42

Sacred 2 is exactly what you are asking for.

DS


----------



## Ron

There are dozens of great games for the PS3. However, if offline multiplayer gaming is your thing, you would be better served by the Wii. Anyway, Marvel Ultimate Alliance is the only thing I can remember, but I really disliked that game. There are some offerings if you enjoy shooters (Resistance: Fall of Man, Resident Evil 5, Army of Two -- although I only recommend the first one) and platforming (Little Big Planet -- great game).


----------

